# any advice on getting my son checked by proffesionals



## daisyboo (Apr 5, 2005)

Hi I wrote yesterday that my son has been excluded at age 5, he was born addicted to methodone, and had to be withdrawn twice, he is having difficulty in school with behaviour,spitting, biting, he changes at the flick of a switch, I do not see this at home, he cant read or write, I have been to GP and they more or less told me to go away.
I just want to get everything checked off the list so to speak.

thank you


----------



## Miny Moo (Jan 13, 2011)

Could you contact your PAS, they should be able to give you help and support, and badger your GP, that's what I did, but to be honest they didn't take much to get them to refer us to CAMHS.

Good luck, hope you get the support you need soon.


----------



## Miny Moo (Jan 13, 2011)

Also ask for a meeting with the SENCO at school, ask them what there understanding is of children with attachment difficulties, ask them what they can do to help support your son at school as he is obviously struggling, ask them if the are noticing any triggers for his behaviours. 
I printed information about attachment of the internet for school and took it in and asked them to read it.


----------



## GERTIE179 (Apr 20, 2005)

Hi Daisy,

Did your LO originally attend a Paediatrician due to his start? If you have contacts there you may be able to reopen his case or use this to badger your GP. PAS should be helping you with this as should the school nurse.
I would be asking for OT assessment as it may be that the school environment is overwhelming for him. Did he attend nursery? Where there any input/assessments there that could help school.

I just want to send you a hug at this time as it sounds tough and know you are doing this on your own now too. Are you part if your local AUK group? You might be able to use this to find someone in your area who's been through similar so can give you contacts and ideas. Your boy sounds as home is his safe base and thus you don't see these behaviours as his environment feels safe.

HTH x


----------



## Me Myself and I (Dec 30, 2012)

Miny Moo said:


> Also ask for a meeting with the SENCO at school, ask them what there understanding is of children with attachment difficulties, ask them what they can do to help support your son at school as he is obviously struggling, ask them if the are noticing any triggers for his behaviours.
> I printed information about attachment of the internet for school and took it in and asked them to read it.


This is pretty sound advice. I would also advise that it maybe worth contacting your Family Liason Officer (FLO) most schools have them now.

Also, I would return to the GP stating that you wish for a referral to a paediatrician, perhaps reminding them of your child's early start in life. I they do not see things from this perspective, ask for another GP's appointment.

Also, can you think of any reasons that could have caused this to have started 'out of the blue'? Or was there something that sparked it - like a new teacher or classroom or split from friends?

Good luck


----------



## daisyboo (Apr 5, 2005)

Thanks guys, I have Meeting with the head this morning, basically he was in nursery and towards the end he was removed as it was to noisy, basically his schooling consists if him being in a room on his own, secluded from all his friends and its killing me xxxx


----------



## thespouses (Jan 5, 2006)

How very sad for your little boy.  Although he did have an awful start in life, it is also possible that this behaviour is due to a genetic condition that would have happened anyway. In either case, a paediatrician is what you need to see. See the GP again, or another GP. This kind of behavioural difficulty is sometimes acknowledged by school (sometimes not, you are lucky they think there's some kind of problem!), but it is usually better diagnosed by the medical system and once they have described the problem school is more likely to do something appropriate.


----------



## Old Timer (Jan 23, 2005)

Hope your meeting went well with the head.  


It sounds as though the school is doing everything to make you move him to another school by excluding him in this way.  Every child has a right to be included in every way possible but reality is some schools won't and then you have to decide whether finding a new school is of more benefit to your child.


What does the school feel they need to be able to include him?  If they need a TA they should be helping to get an assessment done.  Post adoption support can go into schools if necessary and I think it's important that you contact them for support and help.


OT


----------

